# Modifier 25 - When you are billing for a preventive



## HKOFOID (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi! When you are billing for a preventive physical and an office visit at the same time, which code would you put the mod -25 on?

Thanks!


----------



## dmaec (Mar 26, 2009)

usually, they're coming in for their physical (first visit)- and then "oh yeah, I have these OTHER problems",(above and beyond).. so, documentation supporting of course, I'd code the preventive medicine visit FIRST
with whatever E/M level supported second, WITH the modifier .25 on it.


----------



## HKOFOID (Mar 26, 2009)

That is what I thought, but I wasn't sure. I am still learning! Thank you!


----------



## dmaec (Mar 26, 2009)

you're welcome  
(btw, I had that same question back when I first started too)


----------



## kpetkis (Mar 27, 2009)

*Preventive Medicine and modifier 25*

I agree with the above and I also found this statement in an online search:
by their very nature, Preventive medicine services (99381-99429) are distinct and significant, separately identifiable services and do not require the use of modifier 25 when done with another service, e.g. acupuncture.


----------

